# free night halt in midhurst-w/sussex



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hi everybody 
great free spot in car park in cental midhurst. Grange road car park is behind the village hall off bepton rd A286 plenty space and watched over by cctv cameras operated by the police . great big pond full of ducks the dogs loved it . also toilets [bit smelly] but free water too!!
lovelly walks round town especially cowdry park. :lol:

keep on rolling 
tramp


----------

